# Single resource for explaining the various English versions?



## sotzo (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone have a good web resource that summarizes the approaches used and general history of the various English translations, especially for NIV, NASB, ESV, KJV?


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 25, 2009)

This might fit what you're looking for:

Bible Research by Michael Marlowe

Blessings!


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 25, 2009)

Trinitarian Bible Society - The Word of God Among All Nations has a lot of good resources that deal with the underlying textual issue and translation methodologies.


----------

